# DIE SCHRÄGSTEN PRODUKT-WARNUNGEN



## Captain Picard (6 Januar 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,393834,00.html


> Michigan - "Benutzen Sie dieses Gerät nicht als Fön" - dieser Warnhinweis erschien der US-Rechtsinitiative Michigan Lawsuit Abuse Watch (M-LAW) als der lächerlichste von allen. Er stand auf der Gebrauchsanweisung für eine Heißluftpistole, die eigentlich zum Entfernen alter Farbe benutzt wird und bis zu 1000 Grad warm werden kann.
> ....
> "Wenn Richter es als ihre Pflicht ansähen, Klagen, die auf unseriösen Theorien fußen, abzulehnen, gäbe es weniger solcher schrägen Warnhinweise und in den Gerichtssälen ginge es etwas fairer zu", erklärte Dorigo Jones.


Deutschland ist auf dem besten Wege  die USA  einzuholen.

cp


----------



## UlliZ (6 Januar 2006)

*Warnhinweis Fön...*

...wenn es nur das wäre. Finde *diesen *Warnhinweis viel klüger als den, daß der Boden dort nass ist (ist er nicht, er könnte es nur sein, in den USA ist das Stolpern über diese Plastikschilder mittlerweile viel gefährlicher als der nur selten nasse Boden  ) oder daß der Kaffee bei McD heiß ist :roll: 

Das ist der übliche overkill, es gibt oft seitenlange Warnhinweise in allen Sprachen, die die Verpackungen von technischen Geräten gut aufpolstern, weil *Juristen, gerade in den USA, auf Futtersuche sind *allerorten, und niemand nimmt diesen ganzen Sermon am Schluß noch ernst, geschweige denn liest sie einer (außer den futtersuchenden Juristen).

Bon Appetit, Mr. Verbraucheranwalt :evil:, denn auch hier gilt der Spruch von Dumas:


----------



## opensky.cc (7 Januar 2006)

*Die schraegste Produktanleitung!*

*Im Interesse des Umweltschutzes und um Papier zu sparen,
bitten wir Sie, das Toilettenpapier beidseitig zu verwenden.

Der Erfolg liegt auf der Hand!*

Gruss  Peter

Schoen, in Euerem Forum auch mal was zum Lachen zu finden![/b]


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2006)

Eigentlich gibt es hier viel zu lachen - manches ist dann auch lächerlich. Amüsant ist es jedoch nahezu immer hier!


----------



## News (7 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Deutschland ist auf dem besten Wege die USA einzuholen.


Jo, der beigefügte Scan der Erdnusstüte aus meinem örtlichen Supermarkt beweist es unk: 
Ich habe ja nichts gegen Warnungen für Allergiker, aber beim Kauf von Erdnüssen...will ich doch sehr hoffen, dass "Spuren von Nüssen" enthalten sind!


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Januar 2006)

In diesem Fall hat die Warnung ihre  Berechtigung, Erdnüsse sind keine Nüsse.
 Mit Nüssen sind echte Nüsse wie Haselnüsse z.B gemeint. 

Allergiker (ich kenne jemanden) reagieren massiv selbst auf Spuren von Haselnüssen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erdnuss


> Die Erdnuss (Arachis hypogaea), auch Aschanti-, Arachis- oder Kamerunnuss, ist eine Nutzpflanze aus der Familie der Hülsenfrüchtler (Fabaceae oder Leguminosae). Die Frucht der Erdnuss ist botanisch eine Hülse, nicht eine Nuss im eigentlichen Sinne.


----------



## News (7 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Erdnüsse sind keine Nüsse.


Upps, wusste ich gar nicht   Na, wieder was gelernt.

P.S.: Hiermit verlange ich im Sinne der Verbraucheraufklärung folgende Ergänzung auf meiner Erdnusstüte:
"Bei diesem Produkt handelt es sich NICHT um Nüsse. Es kann jedoch Spuren von Nüssen enthalten."
Sonst wird man ja glatt in die Irre geführt! Kann ich nicht auch dafür Schadensersatz verlangen...?


----------



## rolf76 (7 Januar 2006)

Ich vermisse ja nach wie vor den Warnhinweis auf Bierflaschen


> Kann zur Trunkenheit führen


----------



## drboe (7 Januar 2006)

News schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Hiermit verlange ich im Sinne der Verbraucheraufklärung folgende Ergänzung auf meiner Erdnusstüte:
> "Bei diesem Produkt handelt es sich NICHT um Nüsse. Es kann jedoch Spuren von Nüssen enthalten."
> Sonst wird man ja glatt in die Irre geführt! Kann ich nicht auch dafür Schadensersatz verlangen...?


Du könntest Dich ja einmal mit dem Lebensmittelmarkt und -recht auseinandersetzen und darüber schreiben. Was vermutest Du z. B. hinter dem Begriff "Kalbleberwurst"? Etwa, dass für das Produkt Leber von Kälbern verwendet wurde? Weit gefehlt. Sie enthält Leber (üblicherweise nur Schweineleber) und Kalbfleisch, beides aber beileibe nicht als Hauptbestandteil. Das ist so gesehen eine Mogelbezeichnung. Und davon gibt es ziemlich viele. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## News (7 Januar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist so gesehen eine Mogelbezeichnung. Und davon gibt es ziemlich viele.


Stimmt. Mir sind u.a. immer wieder die "Vanille-Saucen" aufgefallen, die lt. Kleingedrucktem aber nur "Vanillegeschmack" enthalten, also: künstliches Vanillin. Oder der "griechische Feta" mit aufgedrucktem Bild eines Hirten, der aber aus Kuhmilch statt aus Schafs- bzw. Ziegenmilch hergestellt wird - was wohl kein Grieche so machen würde. Und "natürlich" stammt der Käse auch nicht aus Griechenland, sondern aus DE. Immerhin soll die Bezeichnung Feta ja lt. Wikipedia ab 2007 unzulässig für Kuhmilchkäse sein.


----------



## Heiko (7 Januar 2006)

Dafür gibts eine deutsche Verordnung, die den türkischen Herstellern von Dönerspießen in D vorschreibt, wie sie ihren "original türkischen" Döner herzustellen haben. Manschmal könnte man den Kopf bis zum HWS schütteln...


----------



## News (7 Januar 2006)

Eine irgendwie ganz sympathische, aber doch merkwürdige Vorschriftstafel sah ich übrigens mal vor 2 Jahren in einem Restaurant in Manhattan:
Am Waschtisch des stillen Örtchens stand:
"Mitarbeiter sind verpflichtet, sich vor Verlassen der Toilette die Hände zu waschen."
Fragt sich nur, warum der Wirt diesen Hinweis überhaupt für nötig hielt - doch nicht etwa wegen schlechter Erfahrungen mit seinen Leuten? *grusel*


----------



## Heiko (7 Januar 2006)

Wenn sie es nicht tun, haftet zumindest nicht der Chef wenn der Kunde speit.


----------



## Axiom (8 Januar 2006)

*EULA und AGB´s*

Demnächst wird noch auf jeder Milchtüte und Saftpackung am Verschluss folgender Hinweis stehen:


> Mit dem Öffnen der Milchtüte akzeptieren Sie unsere bodenseitig abgedruckten allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen



und auf die kleinen Papiertütschen im Flugzeug für den Notfall kommt Dieser Hinweis:



> Der Hersteller dieser Tüte und auch die, diese Tüten verwendende Flugesellschaft distanzieren sich von jeglichen Schadensersatzansprüchen aufgrund von nicht ordnungsgemäß in die Tüte eingelagertem Mageninhalt



mit (unter Vorbehalt) freundlichen Grüßen,
euer Axiom


----------

